# not that I mind, but...



## Sam (Jan 15, 2006)

my rep influence just went up a point, but my total points hasnt changed.

what happened?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 16, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> my rep influence just went up a point, but my total points hasnt changed.
> 
> what happened?


 
You probably added a point because it's your one year anniversary as a MT Member. You gain a point of rep. power per year as a member, IIRC, as well as per thousand posts.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 16, 2006)

Time in, post count, effect your power both do.  The more posts do you make, and longer with us you are, more powerful in the Force you become young padewan.

:jedi1:


----------



## Sam (Jan 16, 2006)

my one year anniversary of MT?

SWEEET!!!

*edit*

I'm gonna pretend that the jedi master didnt just spell "padawan" incorrectly.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 16, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Time in, post count, effect your power both do. The more posts do you make, and longer with us you are, more powerful in the Force you become young padewan.
> 
> :jedi1:


 
*May the Schwartz be with you!!!*
:jediduel: :jediduel: :jediduel: :jediduel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 16, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> my one year anniversary of MT?
> 
> SWEEET!!!
> 
> ...


Drinking I am. Clouded things are. My glass, empty do I sense. *hic*
Off to BBQ Jar Jar I am.  hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Sam (Jan 16, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> *May the Schwartz be with you!!!*
> :jediduel: :jediduel: :jediduel: :jediduel:



Ludacris speed? I dont know if the ship can go that fast!

Just what we need, a druish princess!

I knew it! I'm surrounded by *******s!

What's a matter coloniel sanders... Chicken?

That was my virgin-alarm. It's programmed to go off before you do! 

If you can read this, you don't need glasses. 

*loves that movie*


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 16, 2006)

Evil will always triumph because good is dumb


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> Ludacris speed?


 
What's that rapping sound I'm hearing?


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 16, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> Ludacris speed? I dont know if the ship can go that fast!


Please tell me the young padawan did not misspell the word, "ludicrous?"


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 16, 2006)

:rofl: MA-Caver is giggling quietly in some small corner of the MT dojo.....


----------



## Sam (Jan 16, 2006)

heh. I was indeed thinking of the rapper.

But seriously. who would expect a rapper to use the english language incorrectly?

:rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 16, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> But seriously. who would expect a rapper to use the english language incorrectly?:rofl:


:lol2:  Good point!


----------

